# Pod hd vs Guitar rig 5



## suicidalllama (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm moving into uni halls soon so I'm going to need a silent recording option and it's boiled down to these two. The line 6 pod hd (desktop version) or the guitar rig 5 kontrol. Anybody got experience on both for comparison? I'm really stuck here. Inputs/outputs aren't a concern I'm just focusing purely on the amp emulations.


----------



## bandinaboy (Sep 9, 2011)

I have experience with both. In my opinion, Pod HD 500 blows guitar rig out of the water.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have played an HD500, and I own Guitar Rig 5. GR is good- but it's much better if you use external IR's instead of GR's cab sims. The HD500 was good, but overall I think the amp sims are better on GR.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 10, 2011)

HD500 all the way.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 10, 2011)

Haven't played the HD series yet, but I've done some recording with GR, and while it's definitely not bad, I wasn't amazed by it. If this were my decision, I'd get the HD hands down, even having not played it.


----------



## suicidalllama (Sep 11, 2011)

Cheers guys. Probably going to get the Pod HD then unless something sways me


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you thought of going with Peavey's ReValver? Its amp sims are top notch- better than both GR and the HD500. You can probably pick up a copy of ReValver and a good interface for the price of the HD500, and you'll get much better amp sims.


----------



## themike (Sep 12, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Have you thought of going with Peavey's ReValver? Its amp sims are top notch- better than both GR and the HD500. You can probably pick up a copy of ReValver and a good interface for the price of the HD500, and you'll get much better amp sims.


 
+1 for ReValver. It's pretty, and definetly good enough for practicing and demoing at home. Especially if you load some RedWirez or Ownhammer cabinet impulses you'll get above and beyond the POD HD tones [in my humble but always correct opinion  ]


----------



## XEN (Sep 12, 2011)

Revalver is sick. I'm REALLY tempted to pick it up.


----------



## suicidalllama (Sep 12, 2011)

Peavey Revalver it is! Tried the demo of 3.5 last night and were instantly impressed plus it saves me about £190 which is most needed right now. Thanks guys


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

I tried Peavey revalver, guitar rig 5, amplitube 3, poulin vst, zoom g2.1u, pod hd, line 6 pod farm

I would say...

zoom g2.1u -> pod hd -> amplitube 3 -> guitar rig 5 -> poulin vst -> lline 6 pod farm -> peavey revalver.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 13, 2011)

urklvt said:


> Revalver is sick. I'm REALLY tempted to pick it up.


 

Do it! DO IT! 





suicidalllama said:


> Peavey Revalver it is! Tried the demo of 3.5 last night and were instantly impressed plus it saves me about £190 which is most needed right now. Thanks guys


 
 I thought you'd like it if you gave it a shot. If you haven't already, check out the amp tweaking capabilities. I love to mix it up by taking the recto model and replacing the 6L6's with KT88's. That, or the 6505 with KT66's. Also, being able to change the character of the tubes (round, mellow, bright, lively... ect.) gives even more options! I love it!




gilsontsang said:


> I tried Peavey revalver, guitar rig 5, amplitube 3, poulin vst, zoom g2.1u, pod hd, line 6 pod farm
> 
> I would say...
> 
> zoom g2.1u -> pod hd -> amplitube 3 -> guitar rig 5 -> poulin vst -> lline 6 pod farm -> peavey revalver.


 
It's funny (but not suprising) that the Poulin VST's stack up so well against the expensive paid modelers.

I guess I need to try POD Farm, since apparently it's so awesome. What little I have heard from it was the typical POD sound, so I assumed it was basically a software version of the POD's.


----------



## Albionic (Sep 13, 2011)

and if you use vst amps then you really really need to read up on using impulses 
they are soooo much better than speaker sims and there is a great guide in the recording section of ss


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish there was some hardware adaptor for Peavey Revalver, I keep hearing great things about it but for me, I have no interest in a unit I can't use live. =[ I dont really feel like buying a laptop and bringing speakers to hook into that live, sounds like a lot that could/would go wrong, and still probably wont sound as good as a dedicated box like the Eleven Rack or so.


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 13, 2011)

Ola gets some really nice sounds out of Revalver.... the only catch is you have to find the same Impulses he uses. (which has some info in the description)


----------



## Albionic (Sep 13, 2011)

these impulses should do the trick i've found them to be pretty good

SignalsAudio.com | Free Stuff


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 13, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> I wish there was some hardware adaptor for Peavey Revalver, I keep hearing great things about it but for me, I have no interest in a unit I can't use live. =[ I dont really feel like buying a laptop and bringing speakers to hook into that live, sounds like a lot that could/would go wrong, and still probably wont sound as good as a dedicated box like the Eleven Rack or so.


 
I ditched physical guitar amps for a laptop based rig and I haven't really looked back. So far I haven't had any problems with things crashing or locking up. I use the Rig Kontrol 3 by Native Instruments as my interface and midi controller for changing channels/presets, and toggling effects. The only thing keeping me from using ReValver live is taking the time to map out the midi parameters and make presets- Guitar Rig is made to integrate with the Rig Kontrol with almost no setup.

If you can manage to get a hold of a decent laptop and an interface (with the right software, of course), in my opinion you'll have a rig that can compete with an Axe FX.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

didnt know GR5 was out...

but definitely go with the HD, its built well, and has great features. Sounds infinitely better too.


----------



## trajan2448 (Mar 4, 2012)

I use a combo of GR5 and Peavey mark III together and it creates an awesome tone. HD500 stinks IMHO if you like something that sounds organic. if you use a lot of distortion it really doesn't matter. I use Marshalls, Fender and Vox as well and the software is so good, if you take the time to perfect it, even musicians think its a real amp. The one thing about using sims is you have to play a little harder and very precise because its not as responsive and sensitive as a real amp. Ifyou have good technique you can compensate.


----------



## WolleK (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 for GR5, especially the vox ac30 /Peavey 5150 -sim

if you buy GR Kontrol, take the GR Kontrol 3 (nothing different to GR K 5)


----------

